
Spring – A library to simplify iOS animations in Swift - mattstrayer
https://github.com/MengTo/Spring
======
GreenStorm
You might want to re-think the name. To avoid confusion with
[https://spring.io/](https://spring.io/)

~~~
kyllo
Or this [https://github.com/rails/spring](https://github.com/rails/spring)

